# Handle/pole to push kids bike?



## upNdown (Jan 12, 2004)

My 2.5 year old has a small bike with training wheels (the Giant Lil Puddin, I think) which she loves to ride. Problem is, she doesn't know how to pedal yet. Anybody know where I can get a pole that would attach to the saddle, seatmpost, or frame, so that I can push her along without bending over the whole time? I've seen tricycles with thes things on the back - can I buy one for a two-wheeler?


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Don't know but need is the mother of inventions, build one.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

upNdown said:


> My 2.5 year old has a small bike with training wheels (the Giant Lil Puddin, I think) which she loves to ride. Problem is, she doesn't know how to pedal yet. Anybody know where I can get a pole that would attach to the saddle, seatmpost, or frame, so that I can push her along without bending over the whole time? I've seen tricycles with thes things on the back - can I buy one for a two-wheeler?


This probably isn't what you want to hear, but I think that kids learn to pedal better with a trike because of the fixed gear. With a fixed gear, the pedal keeps coming around and the kid figures out the spin motion. The ability for a bike to coast seems to baffle them, because they take a pedalstroke, stall, and then don't know what to do. Then they backpedal and end up braking, which really stumps them. The fixie teaches them to keep their feet moving in circles. Either way they'll learn to pedal eventually, but I think it's sooner with a trike. Using a push-handle seems to teach them that whether or not they pedal, they'll keep going forward, so why pedal?


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*How I solved that problem*



Nat said:


> This probably isn't what you want to hear, but I think that kids learn to pedal better with a trike because of the fixed gear. With a fixed gear, the pedal keeps coming around and the kid figures out the spin motion. The ability for a bike to coast seems to baffle them, because they take a pedalstroke, stall, and then don't know what to do. Then they backpedal and end up braking, which really stumps them. The fixie teaches them to keep their feet moving in circles. Either way they'll learn to pedal eventually, but I think it's sooner with a trike. Using a push-handle seems to teach them that whether or not they pedal, they'll keep going forward, so why pedal?


First to upNdown: Why not use your hand on the back of the seat?

My daughter had the same problem Nat described when I was teaching her to ride. I solved it by adding Spokey-dokes to her spokes. I told her whenever she should hear the spokey-dokes moving up and down on the spokes, she was going too slow. So whenever she would slow down too much, I'd ask her to listen to the spokey-dokes, she'd start pedaling again and get her speed back up.

Ken


----------



## upNdown (Jan 12, 2004)

Ken in KC said:


> First to upNdown: Why not use your hand on the back of the seat?
> 
> My daughter had the same problem Nat described when I was teaching her to ride. I solved it by adding Spokey-dokes to her spokes. I told her whenever she should hear the spokey-dokes moving up and down on the spokes, she was going too slow. So whenever she would slow down too much, I'd ask her to listen to the spokey-dokes, she'd start pedaling again and get her speed back up.
> 
> Ken


This is a tiny bike - 12 inch tires. Pushing the seat with my hand requires me to be constantly bent over - something that gets painful for me very quickly and is impossible for my pregnant wife.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Ahhhh...*



upNdown said:


> This is a tiny bike - 12 inch tires. Pushing the seat with my hand requires me to be constantly bent over - something that gets painful for me very quickly and is impossible for my pregnant wife.


I see, said the blind man. In that case, how about bolting a couple of 2x4's on either side of your daughter's helmet that stick out the back. That way you could kind of guide her around like steering a tank or track hoe. You're welcome.

Ken


----------



## notrelatedtoted (Mar 3, 2005)

*I bought something once...*

I bought a curved handle that was supposed to meet the purpose you described. The problem was that the thing didn't fit. It was the last one the LBS had, so I don't know if it came in different sizes and shapes. And to be truly helpful, I can't remember if it had a name...


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

upNdown said:


> My 2.5 year old has a small bike with training wheels (the Giant Lil Puddin, I think) which she loves to ride. Problem is, she doesn't know how to pedal yet. Anybody know where I can get a pole that would attach to the saddle, seatmpost, or frame, so that I can push her along without bending over the whole time? I've seen tricycles with thes things on the back - can I buy one for a two-wheeler?


If you have the time to fiddle around in Home Depot, you can probably find some connectors that could clamp a broom handle to the seatpost at an angle. Would be best to bring in the seat and the handle (preferable a wooden broom handle, the aluminum one's are crap.)


----------



## mappable (Aug 29, 2004)

we started off with a Radio Flyer Tricycle that included a detachable handle








my boy just figured out the pedaling action and is now more interested in riding. we don't use the handle anymore.
he's really obsessed with my bikes. can't wait until both both sons are old enough to push me through the woods on my bike.



upNdown said:


> My 2.5 year old has a small bike with training wheels (the Giant Lil Puddin, I think) which she loves to ride. Problem is, she doesn't know how to pedal yet. Anybody know where I can get a pole that would attach to the saddle, seatmpost, or frame, so that I can push her along without bending over the whole time? I've seen tricycles with thes things on the back - can I buy one for a two-wheeler?


----------

